# 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu)



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir einen neuen Computer bestellt ( Marius Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU ) zum zocken.

Dafür geplant war ein neuer Monitor.

Da ich gerne einen 144hz großen Curved hätte kam mir der Acer 323QURA genau richtig.
144hz 31,5 Zoll, Curved WQHD aber: 4ms Reaktionszeit.

ACER ED323QURA Monitor 32 Zoll kaufen | SATURN

momentan habe ich einen BENQ 2450 HE
full hd, 24Zoll aber : 2ms Reaktionszeit.


Gespielt wird alles querbeet: momentan sowohl shooter wie  PubG als auch Diablo oder WoW  und allen vorran das neue Anthem.


Jetzt meine Frage:

Sind die 2MS langsamere Reaktionszeit bemerkbar?

Ich habe gesehen das mein alter Monitor bei Geizhals immer noch 300€ kostet obwohl er bereits ca 6-7 Jahre alt ist... der neue 400€ 

Der Curved wäre natürlich um ein ganzes stück Größer, hat eben mehr MHZ Bildfrequenz, WQHD anstatt nur Full HD und wäre durch das Curved natürlich auch schön anzusehen - nur die 2ms Reaktionszeit mehr machen mir kopfzerbrechen.

Vielen Dank 

Gruß

Marius


----------



## pain474 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Nein. Die tatsächlichen Reaktionszeiten sind sowieso viel höher als die angegebenen 2 / 4 ms.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



pain474 schrieb:


> Nein. Die tatsächlichen Reaktionszeiten sind sowieso viel höher als die angegebenen 2 / 4 ms.



Heißt also der neue Monitor ist für den neuen Rechner die richtige Wahl gewesen? 

Und woher kommt das denn das mein alter Monitor nach 7 Jahren immer noch so viel kostet ?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, sind die 2 ms/ 4 ms nicht ganz  Fantasiewerte, aber so  gut wie.  Die reelle Reaktionszeit liegt in beiden Fällen deutlich darüber. Sehr wahrscheinlich wirst du davon rein gar nichts merken.


ZuIR4m schrieb:


> [...]
> Und woher kommt das denn das mein alter Monitor nach 7 Jahren immer noch so viel kostet ?



Weil er nicht mehr produziert  wird und die Restbestände wie blei  im Lager liegen. Und mit jedem Tag werden die nicht billiger für den Verkäufer.
Das kann man aber auf beliebige  Hardware anwenden.  Hier beispielsweise eine 5 Jahre alte CPU von Intel, die "immer noch" über 400€ kostet.
Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ab €' '438 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dass es mittlerweile viel schnellere Hardware viel günstiger gibt, muss ich hoffentlich nicht erwähnen 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, sind die 2 ms/ 4 ms nicht ganz  Fantasiewerte, aber so  gut wie.  Die reelle Reaktionszeit liegt in beiden Fällen deutlich darüber. Sehr wahrscheinlich wirst du davon rein gar nichts merken.
> 
> 
> Weil er nicht mehr produziert  wird und die Restbestände wie blei  im Lager liegen. Und mit jedem Tag werden die nicht billiger für den Verkäufer.
> ...



Das beruhigt mich , der Acer hat eig auch nur gute testbewertungen und liefert auch ( wie ich finde ) gutes Gesamtpaket mit den 144hz wqhd und curved.

Ich wurde nur stutzig weil ein Freund von mir meinte mein alter Monitor würde noch so viel kosten weil er mit 2ms wesentlich besser als der neue mit 4ms ist und der neue deshalb ein fehlkauf war


----------



## pain474 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Ich wurde nur stutzig weil ein Freund von mir meinte mein alter Monitor würde noch so viel kosten weil er mit 2ms wesentlich besser als der neue mit 4ms ist und der neue deshalb ein fehlkauf war



Da hat dein Kumpel absolut keine Ahnung und hat nur quatsch erzählt.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich , der Acer hat eig auch nur gute testbewertungen und liefert auch ( wie ich finde ) gutes Gesamtpaket mit den 144hz wqhd und curved.
> 
> Ich wurde nur stutzig weil ein Freund von mir meinte mein alter Monitor würde noch so viel kosten weil er mit 2ms wesentlich besser als der neue mit 4ms ist und der neue deshalb ein fehlkauf war



Ach, Quark. Dann weiß er nicht, wovon er redet 
Nichts  gegen deinen Freund, aber dann wäre ich in Zukunft bei "Tech Advice" von ihm vorsichtig. Denn wenn man sich informiert, dann findet man relativ schnell raus, dass die angegebenen Reaktionszeiten wirklich wenig aussagekräftig sind. Deshalb messen namhafte Testmagazine für Monitore die Reaktionszeit im praktischen Test auch auf eigene Faust. Sprich: er hat sich nicht informiert, labert aber trotzdem.
Wie gesagt, wirklich nichts gegen deinen Freund. Das heißt ja nicht, dass er nicht ein netter Kerl sein kann 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Das beruhigt mich 

Keine Sorge - ich nehm Dir das gar nicht übel  Hauptsache ich werd hier fachkundig technisch beraten - das ist das wichtigste ! 

Daher hätte ich gleich noch ne frage :

Was hat es denn mit den verschiedenen Panels auf sich ? 

Der Acer hat ein VA Panel ... habe gelesen zum zocken soll IPS besser sein 

Was bedeutet das ? Woran unterscheidet sich das ? Und wie viel besser / schlechter / bemerkbarer ist das ? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Kurz gesagt:
VA-Panel ist mMn gut wegen dem deutlich höheren Kontrast,  viele Panels schlieren aber in dunklen Farben etwas stärker.
IPS ist blickwinkelstabil, dafür ist der Kontrast kaum besser als bei TN.
TN hat oft die schnellste Reaktionszeit, ist billig, dafür ist die Farbqualität (bei den billigen zumindest) nicht ganz so gut.

Der von dir ausgesuchte Acer ist für das Setup ganz passabel.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt:
> VA-Panel ist mMn gut wegen dem deutlich höheren Kontrast,  viele Panels schlieren aber in dunklen Farben etwas stärker.
> IPS ist blickwinkelstabil, dafür ist der Kontrast kaum besser als bei TN.
> TN hat oft die schnellste Reaktionszeit, ist billig, dafür ist die Farbqualität (bei den billigen zumindest) nicht ganz so gut.
> ...



Ok super vielen Dank  

Nur : wäre Blickwinkelstabilität nicht gerade bei einem curved sehr wichtig ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Nein, weil du ja gerade bei Curved-Monitoren auch zu den Rändern hin nicht so spitze Blickwinkel hast wie bei einer flachen Mattscheibe und du gerade bei der Krümmung umso zentraler davor sitzen solltest. Außerdem sind die von VA (und TN!) ja auch nicht ganz unbrauchbar.

Relevant ist das ohnehin nur, wenn du den Monitor nicht auf dem Schreibtisch stehen hast, also grundsätzlich etwas schief(er) draufschaust, oder ihn als TV-Ersatz benutzt, wo mehrere Leute davor sitzen.


----------



## ZuIR4m (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Ok ! 
Super vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe  

Dann kann ich mich ruhigen Gewissens auf meinen neuen fetten Gaming Monitor freuen ohne den Gedanken einen fehlkauf gemacht zu haben


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



ZuIR4m schrieb:


> [...]
> Was hat es denn mit den verschiedenen Panels auf sich ?
> 
> Der Acer hat ein VA Panel ... habe gelesen zum zocken soll IPS besser sein
> ...



Der Paneltyp bezieht sich i.d.R. auf die Bauweise der Zelle. Du hast ja in jedem Subpixel eine Kammer aus polaren Flüssigkristallen, welche über extern angelegte elektrische Felder ausgerichtet werden. Du brauchst also eine Vorzugsrichtung der Flüssigkristalle und eine Anordnung der Elektroden, dass die Flüssigkristalle gekippt werden können.
TN , VA und IPS funktionieren dabei völlig unterschiedlich und haben unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile. Das Kürzel gibt normalerweise relativ gut den Knackpunkt der Technologie an. So bedeutet TN "Twisted Nematic" und beschreibt, dass der FK in einer nematischen Phase in zueinander verdrehten Schichten in der Zelle liegen. VA bedeutet "Vertically Aligned" und bezieht sich darauf, dass die FK-Moleküle im ausgeschalteten Zustand "aufgestellt" sind, also anders als in den anderen Technologien. Und IPS bedeutet "In Plane Switching", also dass die Schaltelektroden nur auf einer Seite der Zelle aufgebracht sind und in der Ebene geschaltet wird.
Gerade ältere Modelle (2000 - 2010) sind quasi durch die Bank TN-Panels,  weil die Funktion des TN-Panels durch Unterschiede in der Zelldicke nur sehr schwach beeinflusst wird. Es ist also "einfach", TN-Panels zu fertigen, da die Toleranzen relativ  groß sind. Außerdem schalten die Teile schnell, da man durch ein vertikales elektrisches Feld ein hohes Drehmoment auf die "liegenden"  Moleküle bekommt. TN-Panels werden schon ewig für Flüssigkristalldisplays verwendet, die gehen zurück bis in die 70er bei den ersten Taschenrechnern. VA und IPS wurden dann als Weiterentwicklungen in den 90ern dafür entwickelt, speziell größere Blickwinkelstabilität zu gewährleisten. Gerade bei sehr alten TN-Displays sieht man es noch sehr häufig, dass die Farben ab einem gewissen Winkel zum  Bildschirm "kippen", wenn man von zu weit oben oder zu  weit  seitlich rein schaut. Dieses Problem ist mit der Zeit immer geringer geworden, es existiert aber immer noch.
Wie  schon geschrieben wurde, besitzten IPS und VA häufig bessere Farbqualitäten und sind weniger Blickwinkelempfindlich, allerdings sind die Flüssigkristalle auch häufig träger. Demnach schalten sie weniger schnell. Häufig ist es daher so, dass ein besonders schnelles Display erst mit TN-Panel realisiert wird, bevor die Flüssigkristall- und Beschaltungstechnik so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass man auch andere Paneltypen verwenden kann.
Ein 144 Hz WQHD-Monitor auf Basis von VA-Zellen ist sicherlich keine schlechte Investition 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ZuIR4m (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Der Paneltyp bezieht sich i.d.R. auf die Bauweise der Zelle. Du hast ja in jedem Subpixel eine Kammer aus polaren Flüssigkristallen, welche über extern angelegte elektrische Felder ausgerichtet werden. Du brauchst also eine Vorzugsrichtung der Flüssigkristalle und eine Anordnung der Elektroden, dass die Flüssigkristalle gekippt werden können.
> TN , VA und IPS funktionieren dabei völlig unterschiedlich und haben unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile. Das Kürzel gibt normalerweise relativ gut den Knackpunkt der Technologie an. So bedeutet TN "Twisted Nematic" und beschreibt, dass der FK in einer nematischen Phase in zueinander verdrehten Schichten in der Zelle liegen. VA bedeutet "Vertically Aligned" und bezieht sich darauf, dass die FK-Moleküle im ausgeschalteten Zustand "aufgestellt" sind, also anders als in den anderen Technologien. Und IPS bedeutet "In Plane Switching", also dass die Schaltelektroden nur auf einer Seite der Zelle aufgebracht sind und in der Ebene geschaltet wird.
> Gerade ältere Modelle (2000 - 2010) sind quasi durch die Bank TN-Panels,  weil die Funktion des TN-Panels durch Unterschiede in der Zelldicke nur sehr schwach beeinflusst wird. Es ist also "einfach", TN-Panels zu fertigen, da die Toleranzen relativ  groß sind. Außerdem schalten die Teile schnell, da man durch ein vertikales elektrisches Feld ein hohes Drehmoment auf die "liegenden"  Moleküle bekommt. TN-Panels werden schon ewig für Flüssigkristalldisplays verwendet, die gehen zurück bis in die 70er bei den ersten Taschenrechnern. VA und IPS wurden dann als Weiterentwicklungen in den 90ern dafür entwickelt, speziell größere Blickwinkelstabilität zu gewährleisten. Gerade bei sehr alten TN-Displays sieht man es noch sehr häufig, dass die Farben ab einem gewissen Winkel zum  Bildschirm "kippen", wenn man von zu weit oben oder zu  weit  seitlich rein schaut. Dieses Problem ist mit der Zeit immer geringer geworden, es existiert aber immer noch.
> Wie  schon geschrieben wurde, besitzten IPS und VA häufig bessere Farbqualitäten und sind weniger Blickwinkelempfindlich, allerdings sind die Flüssigkristalle auch häufig träger. Demnach schalten sie weniger schnell. Häufig ist es daher so, dass ein besonders schnelles Display erst mit TN-Panel realisiert wird, bevor die Flüssigkristall- und Beschaltungstechnik so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass man auch andere Paneltypen verwenden kann.
> ...




den letzten satz wollte ich hören 
das beruhigt mich ! 

heute ist die erste hardware lieferung angekommen - fehlt nur noch grafikkarte, gehäuse & ´Monitor  
freu mich schon auf den rechner wie n kleines kind


----------



## equles (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Bedenke auch deine sonstigen Peripheriegeräte die meist eine viel höhere Reaktionszeit haben. 2ms Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



equles schrieb:


> Bedenke auch deine sonstigen Peripheriegeräte die meist eine viel höhere Reaktionszeit haben. 2ms Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.


Das hat nichts mit der Reaktionszeit des Panels zu tun.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Reaktionszeit des Panels zu tun.



Hat er ja auch nicht geschrieben. Er hat gemeint, dass in der Reaktionskette der Monitor unerheblich wird, wenn man sich in diesen Reaktionszeiten bewegt.
Anderes Beispiel: wenn mein Auto 150 kW hat, dann spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich 150 Watt an der Lichtmaschine einsparen kann. Das ist ein Promille Unterschied.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Wow, noch einer der die Reaktionszeit eines Monitors nicht versteht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, noch einer der die Reaktionszeit eines Monitors nicht versteht.



Wir sprechen hier über 5 Jahre alte Themen, wenn man mal überlegt seit wann es diese Technik gibt:,, Wenn man mal überlegt, wann der erste 1080p Monitor releast wurde, kann man Full HD Monitore schon als Retro Monitore bezeichnen. 1440p 144hz Monitore gibt's ja auch schon seit Anfang 2015, wodurch diese auch langsam in die Jahre kommen.".
Da kann man sich schonmal vertun. Geht's eigentlich um gtg oder um ctc?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Ist doch vollkommen egal wie alt das Thema oder welcher Schaltvorgang gemeint ist.
Die Reaktionszeit der Pixel hat nichts mit dem Inputlag der Geräte zu tun.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, noch einer der die Reaktionszeit eines Monitors nicht versteht.



Dann bitte, lass uns an deiner schier nicht enden wollenden Weisheit teilhaben!
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

Clown gefrühstückt?
Was sagt denn die Reaktionszeit des Monitors aus?
Richtig, die Umschaltzeit der Pixel zwischen verschiedenen Zuständen.
Das hat nichts damit, wie lange der Monitor oder ein anderes Gerät braucht, um ein Signal zu verarbeiten.

Oder um mal bei deinem Autovergleich zu bleiben.
Auch wenn du noch so schnell reagierst, die Bremsen brauchen trotzdem die gleiche Zeit um den Bremsdruck aufzubauen.
Oder ein anderes Beispiel.
Nimm eine volle Flasche und kipp sie aus.
Die Zeit bis sie leer ist bleibt die Gleiche, auch wenn wenn du schneller beim umdrehen bist.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Clown gefrühstückt?
> Was sagt denn die Reaktionszeit des Monitors aus?
> Richtig, die Umschaltzeit der Pixel zwischen verschiedenen Zuständen.
> Das hat nichts damit, wie lange der Monitor oder ein anderes Gerät braucht, um ein Signal zu verarbeiten.
> [...]



Hat ja auch nie irgendjemand hier behauptet. Die Grundaussage war, dass die restlichen Reaktionszeiten, welche nunmal im Voraus passieren, einen größeren Impact auf die Gesamtverzögerung zwischen Input (z.B. Maus) und Output (z.B. Monitor) haben, als der Monitor selbst.
Abschätzung erster Ordnung: die Verzögerung, bis meine Maus ein Signal an den Rechner sendet (sagen wir mal 3 ms*), bis der Frame fertig berechnet wird (bei 120 FPS sind das 8,3 ms, bei niedrigeren FPS deutlich mehr) die Wartezeit bis zum nächsten Bildschirmrefresh (ohne aktive Sync sind das bei einem 144 Hz Panel max. 6,94 ms, mit aktiver sync ein paar ms) und dann kommt erst die Reaktionszeit der Pixel.
Sprich: im blödesten Fall hast du bereits eine Verzögerung von 18,24 ms, bis der Bildschirm überhaupt mal umschaltet. Ob man (mit 2 ms Reaktionszeit) dann 20,24 ms hat,  oder (mit 4 ms Reaktionszeit) dann halt 22,24 ms, macht dann auch keinen riesen Unterschied.
Ich weiß, dass sowohl die 2ms als auch 4 ms ziemliche Fantasiewerte sind und dass auf Prad schon 17 ms rise time und 11 ms fall time sehr wenig sind **, es ging hier nur um das Beispiel, was vorher gebracht wurde.

gRU?; cAPS

* https://epub.uni-regensburg.de/36811/1/ExtendedAbstractLatencyCHI2018.pdf
**https://www.prad.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/asus-vg258qr-60hz-schaltzeiten-tf0.png


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2ms vs 4ms bemerkbar? (Monitorvergleich alt vs neu ()*

17ms rise+11ms fall time wäre und nicht sehr wenig, zumindest bei 144Hz.
Ich glaub das mit dem refresh müssen wir auch noch mal klar stellen.
Ein 144Hz Monitor macht alle 6,94ms einen refresh.
Das heisst, der neue Bildaufbau beginnt und dieser Bildaufbau braucht auch wieder genau 6,94ms.
Dabei ist es egal ob mit sync oder ohne, der Bildaufbau läuft immer gleich ab.

Der Unterschied den die Reaktionszeit mitbringt, ist die Länge der Schlieren auf dem Monitor.
Heisst je langsamer die Reaktionszeit, desto länger die Schlieren.
Für ein gutes Bewegtbild brauchst du also eine möglichst kurze Reaktionszeit und keine Überschwinger.


----------



## takan (21. Februar 2019)

TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News da haben die gute test und icc profile wenn du kb hast selbst zu kallibrieren.

die ms zahl von gtg oder sonst was ist im prinzip bauernfängerei. glaube ein monitor mit 4ms und 144hz ist schlierenfreier als 1ms mit 60hz gefühlt. klar hab ich das geraten, aber mich kann wer aufklären. wichtig ist der inputlag. meiner kommt im worst cause auf 15ms. leider kannte ich die seite vorher nicht, sonst hätte ich mir vllt was anderes gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Februar 2019)

takan schrieb:


> TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News da haben die gute test und icc profile wenn du kb hast selbst zu kallibrieren.
> 
> die ms zahl von gtg oder sonst was ist im prinzip bauernfängerei. glaube ein monitor mit 4ms und 144hz ist schlierenfreier als 1ms mit 60hz gefühlt. klar hab ich das geraten, aber mich kann wer aufklären. wichtig ist der inputlag. meiner kommt im worst cause auf 15ms. leider kannte ich die seite vorher nicht, sonst hätte ich mir vllt was anderes gekauft.



Stimmt, 60 Hz schliert immer stärker als 144 Hz, weil nicht nur die Reaktionszeit für Schlieren verantwortlich ist. 15 ms ist wirklich nicht viel und der MG279Q ist ein gutes Teil.

An die beiden Duellanten: Ihr habt im Prinzip beide recht. Die Reaktionszeit ist streng genommen Teil des Input Lags, an sich ist sie aber nur ein Indikator für Schlieren. (Wenn auch nicht die Fantasiewerte der Hersteller).


----------

